# Angel Breeding caught on camera - with video



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Finally I managed to catch the angels in the act! Have a look at some of the pics i got

I figure i'll try to grow this batch out, i've got a small breeder box already in the tank and i'll just cut the val tomorrow and throw it in to allow the fry to hatch safely. Hope this doesn't piss the parents off too much! 


























I have an underwater camera filming them right now... will post as soon as i get done with that


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the underwater video came out pretty fuzzy... don't know how to fix the focus issue, so here's another camera angle


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice looking set up. Hope you have great success with the angel eggs.


----------

